# Can you tell a betta's age?



## lex412 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new betta from petco (poor thing). He's around 2 inches long right now. I was just wondering if you could tell a betta's age somehow.. I'm guessing mine is fairly young, coming from the pet store.

Thanks!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

You cant really be sure that pet stores betta are young. They could be left on the shelf for over 6 months. Who knows? Im fairly sure its hard to tell a bettas age... The betta could be a year, or even just 2months(which i hardly doubt so since its from a pet store). Good luck for your new betta!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

True that it is hard to tell age, however, in my older Bettas I have noticed that they tend to get a hump back and get lighter color on their face as they age.

Most fish are what is called "Indeterminate growers" in that they grow until they die


----------

